# Brown Banana batter bread



## A.J. Di Liberti (Jan 1, 2008)

½ lb + 1 oz Bread flour
1 ½ C. Brown sugar
2 Med. Bananas (over ripe), mashed
¼ C. butter
2 eggs, large
1 t. Baking soda
¼ t. Kosher salt
½ t. Cinnamon
½ t. Nutmeg

Sift dry ingredients in to large mixing bowl.

Cream bananas, butter and sugar together in a smaller bowl, stir in the eggs. Combine all ingredients and mix just enough to make a batter. Pour batter into a buttered 8” loaf pan.

Bake in a pre-heated 350º oven for 60 minutes or until a toothpick inserted in the center of the loaf come out clean and dry.

Serve warm with butter and fresh fruit.

© A. J. Di Liberti


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

A.J. Di Liberti said:


> ½ lb + 1 oz Bread flour
> 1 ½ C. Brown sugar
> 2 Med. Bananas (over ripe), mashed
> ¼ C. butter
> ...


I love banana bread. I will have to give this one a try.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm not a baker, but that recipe sounds great.

I really like banana bread.


----------

